# Azrael's giving it a shot!



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

My little angel of death is looking better! Good enough to get a high spot in this month's contest? We shall see. He's actually had a lot of fin growth since this was taken!


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

Aww he is adorable


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

He's quite the looker in person! He's still not totally healed up but I can't wait to see him when he is!


----------

